# Warning from the police!!!



## Ann_P (Aug 24, 2007)

I received an email from my sister yesterday about a police warning (from Northants police) of a car-jacking gang targeting women on the M3 service stations. It also contained another warning for you all to be aware of:-

Another Safety Point: Someone just told me that her friend heard a
crying baby on her porch the night before last, and she called the
police because it was late and she thought it was weird. The police
told her 'Whatever you do, DO NOT open the door.' The lady then said
that it sounded like the baby had crawled near a window, and she was
worried that it would crawl to the street and get run over. The
policeman said, 'We already have a unit on the way, whatever you do,
DO NOT open the door.'

He told her that they think a serial killer has a baby's cry recorded
and uses it to coax women out of their homes thinking that someone
dropped off a baby. He said they have not verified it, but have had
several calls by women saying that they hear babies' cries outside
their doors when they're home alone at night.

Please pass this on and DO NOT open the door for a crying baby.

I'd like you to forward this to all the women you know. It may save a life.

This really gave me goosebumps. You just can't be too careful!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Hun, This one is a hoax, it's been going since 2003 http://www.hoax-slayer.com/crying-baby-hoax.html

Nicky x x x

/links


----------



## Ann_P (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh, I'm sorry I didn't realise. Why on earth would someone put out a hoax email like that? Weird.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

It is weird Hun, People are sad enough to start things off like this  I used to always pass them on and have put a couple up here myself in the past to let everyone know until Tony showed us it was a hoax from the hoax sites, I usually check any emails like that now before passing them on to everyones emails 

x x x


----------

